# Extract nicotine from Nicorettes?



## atman (5/5/20)

Anyone know if there is a way to extract the nic from the gum?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tall but short (5/5/20)

Yes, 
Its a 2 step process. Listen carefully now:
1: you put the nicorette in your mouth. 
2: you chew the nicorette
The nic will then be extracted

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Lawrence A (5/5/20)

Chew it?






Sorry.... couldn't resist...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tall but short (5/5/20)

Haha but jokes aside, I heard of a guy that soaked patches in pg and vg. Then vaped it. But I dont know if this is a good idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/5/20)

Tall but short said:


> Haha but jokes aside, I heard of a guy that soaked patches in pg and vg. Then vaped it. But I dont know if this is a good idea.


He is not getting only the nicotine but everything else with. I wouldn’t do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Amy (5/5/20)

Just don’t, we don’t want another vaping gone wrong statistic. 
Use the gum for the intended purpose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## atman (8/5/20)

Thanks for all your feedback guys. Will put my Nicorette distillery on hold...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

